# So I joined Facebook....But I have no friends?



## Ki99

Okay I made a Facebook in late September because I really don't have anymore friends AND IM LONELY! Ever since I started home school "which was in 6th grade". I didn't really do anything on FB until Early this month. I haven't posted many status updates and my page is kinda boring which makes sad because I look at other peoples profiles and I see them with their friends or family's and they have like 100+ friends and I have like such a small amount. And whats worst is the people i added on Facebook aren't even people i know in real life "except for one friend of mine i added because we went to school together in kindergarten and elementary". I thought by joining I could connect with friends but no im afriad too. These past few days I've been thinking about whether I should quit Facebook or to keep it. another problem is I wanna add my old friends from grade school but im too scared they are gonna think im weird because i have not many pics of self or pics of myself with friends on my Facebook and I hide my friends so no one can see which might make them suspicious. :/ URGG :afr !!!!!

SORRY FOR THE LONG POST!! IM NEW HERE.

P.s. IF there is anyone who is like around 13-15 years old that has facebook want to add me?


----------



## Ki99

^^ oooh now I wish I never wrote that it makes me sound really pathetic and weird


----------



## lizzy19

Don't feel bad you're no weird


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

nah dont worry about it, my brothers your age and he would be cool with you adding him


----------



## Chieve

it's not weird, and your friends wont think your weird from grade school

i only had one self pic of myself, and a few pics of my dogs on facebook, the rest are from family tagging me in photos.

my current profile pic is when i used to have long hair, even though i got it short back in June after I graduated high school.


----------



## Rich19

don't worry feeling like this is perfectly normal for someone with SA. You just need to change your outlook of Facebook.
First of all a sound number of ppl don't have pictures of themselves on Facebook. While it would be better to put a decent pic of yourself up no one would judge you for lacking 1.
Facebook freinds are not real freinds. Iv'e added people who I have not talked to in around 5 yrs and i'm actually harsh about who I add:lol. A lot of ppl add ppl they have never actually talked to because they want to boost their freinds list to appear more popular.


----------



## Unexpected

Well I remember when I started out on facebook, I didn't have many friends and i didn't use it that much for the first couple of months. It just takes sometime to get started. In fact I don't mind adding you on facebook. Though I think I might be "overaged".


----------



## Charmander

When I first joined everyone at my school added each other first chance they got so that it didn't seem weird adding someone out of the blue later.

My advice is not to worry about it, I only ever use Facebook to check up on my friends. I don't like posting statuses because I stupidly worry about what other people are going to think. If Facebook is causing you that much worry, just don't bother with it. It really is a waste of time imo anyway unless you're just going on to message old friends. It's quite a nice feeling when someone adds you (that you know) so I'm sure your old friends won't mind you adding them at all. And if you feel weird posting statuses, go on Twitter! There's no silly expectations to get loads of likes on there and people tend not to care when you talk about stupid things.

If you want to add me, mine add is: http://www.facebook.com/mozzajunior
But I'm a little over 15, so don't if you think I'm too old.


----------



## Crabby

Well, you won't seem like a "Miss Popular"... I try to keep my friends count low.


----------



## mdiada

lol youre not weird!!
i dont have any friends but one on facebook :b
its ok!


----------



## gabby1032

my facebook is very lame, after about a year and a half i'm up to a grand total of 102 friends! wow! lol, and a lot of them are family members and stuff, too. i don't post a ton, and i only have a few pictures.. but don't worry about it, i'm sure no one even pays much attention and they won't think you're a loser haha. you can add me on facebook, i'm 13 lol.


----------



## Ki99

Hey thanks everyone for replying  it really help me feel less alone and not as "weird" lol


----------



## thepigeon2222

message me i well be ur friend


----------



## Watercoulour

Social anxiety and social networking don't mix well.

If it's causing you so much grief, then just delete it and save yourself unnecessary stress.


----------



## bedroommonster

Add me if u want

http://www.facebook.com/tyler.manzano.7


----------



## bedroommonster

Oh I'm 16 btw


----------



## Memory

Don't worry about it. I've had a Facebook for like 4 years and only have 70 friends. Most of them go to the school I used to go to, but have never talked to them. I'm too scared to add people myself, so I wait for other people to add me first. Nobody ever looks at how many friends people have anyway.


----------



## XSamX

Awh you're not weird! When I first made my fb account, I wasn't allowed to have one so I neverr posted and had like 30 friends and no profile picture and people were like "Sam....wtf.." But now I've had it for a few years and am not so awkard in that respect! lol post a link to your account or message me... I'll add you!


----------



## Jawi96

Well, at least you don't have dozens of people who never wanna talk to you and an endless stream of grotesque pictures of stillborn babies accompanied by the promises that if you share them, you will be greeted by a chariot of husky elks and will ascend into the sky.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

most friends I've ever had on facebook was about 50. didn't know barely any of them at all. I deleted all the ones I didn't know. I now have 6 friends but only talk to one. I'd like to have more. but .. meh.


----------



## Dee65

Ki99 - you sound lovely, not at all pathetic!! You would be astounded to know how many people feel just like you do. I don't have facebook myself but if I did I would add you as a friend.
- Dee


----------



## alee

I know the feeling, LOL just get to the point: U want more friends on fb doncha


----------



## fano

shut up and don't cry *****
i think a lot of SA people have no friends on facebook.


----------

